# 66 J33 stingray springer



## Cableman (Jul 22, 2019)

Im building a 66 super deluxe. My question is what is the difference in lengths from a krate springer and a stingray springer?


----------



## kasper (Jul 22, 2019)

Krate has a 16" front wheel stingray has a 20". Fenders are different, also a "stingray" Springer will have AS stamped on the bolts on the side of the Springer arms being there mid 60s, its older, a krate Springer will have an S stamped there. Dont know a great deal hope my input helps a little.


----------



## unregistered (Jul 22, 2019)

Krate is a 24” springer fork, the super deluxe fork is a 20” springer. Krate forks are far more prevalent having made them all those years, then the repops. A true 20” Schwinn super deluxe fork is going to cost $$$. Good luck!


----------

